# Plans for building a two-way sort gate with stop



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in California where sheep/goat handling equipment is NOT readily available at ranch supply stores. I've looked online but there aren't many companies that make these and shipping such heavy items is expensive. So, I thought I'd like to learn to weld and could possibly build something.. But then it turns out a friend's son is doing some welding and maybe he could do it. But plans! Pictures are not very helpful because they don't show the detail. I like the two way sort gate with stop because I'm slow and it's all in one, one handle to accomplish the sort and stop. 

This one's nice! http://www.townsendequipment.com/handling.html

see 3-in-1 sorting gate

A friend further away had her husband build a raceway with a guillotine gate at one end operated by a pulley and rope that strings to the other end where the two-way sort gate is. Enter the sheep into the raceway via the drop gate, and then slow the sheep up with your hand and swing the gate accordingly. So, that's an option but requires more infrastructure. Anyone make their own equipment like this? Any idea where to find specific plans?

I'm growing my flock and use wethers to train my dog, as well as older, unbred lambs. I also use the ewes when they when not pregnant or early on. I like to pick certain individuals, more dog broke for started dogs, lighter for more advanced. Right now I have pregnant ewes I don't want to work, but they are all pastured together because I don't have all the cross-fencing I need at the moment. So, gate sorting with my dog gets a bit tiring because the dominants always come to the front and the lambs/subords stay to the back, making it tough to get the right mix easily.

Any ideas? If you've built stuff, please include pictures if you have them!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Can you go anyplace to see the 3-way sorting gate in person? As you say, not easy to view at the site. Maybe a dealer or at the State College, would have such a gate to view.

I would agree that having a local welder make these up, could come out cheaper because you save a lot in freight. But you need photos and measurements, size of pipe stock to hold BIG rams, to have him build it correctly. Husband built our grooming stand, after getting measurements from the 4-H Leader's stand, good photos. Lovely stand and easy to use. Also built a calf grooming chute, worked wonderful, but husband is a great copier of other items. Saved us some money not having to purchase them for DDs project animals.

Have you done any Craigslist looking or farm sites searching for used equipment? Maybe a Wanted Ad, might get you some calls about unused equipment you could purchase. Once I decide I need something, I am constantly "trolling" the lists to find posts and call any posts right away. A lot of that stuff comes and goes really FAST. I have sold farm things on Craigslist the same way, post and gone in a couple hours!

Personally, I don't like drop down gates, too much chance of it coming down on an animal DASHING to catch up, maybe no spaces between animals. Could break a spine or neck, hips when gate hits them. Also even with pullies, it is harder (I think) to raise dead weight up, than to slam a gate sideways to lock shut or open to open your alleyway. Might not work if gates are not close together, too much walking. Not sure how big your animals are, but moving weight is heavier than standing weight when they hit!! System has to be able to take some bashing and hold up well, still latching well and swinging easily.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The 3 in 1 gate looks very useful. I think I'd only use a drop down gate to keep the group in the area I want, not as part of a chute. I'd also put the gate I decide on in a normal gate place so that the sheep are familiar with it and associate it with something positive. When your dog works the sheep they should see that gate as an entry to a safe place.


----------

